# Hamster Wheel?



## Georgie1820 (Jan 16, 2021)

I'm looking for a wheel for my Syrian hamster. She currently has a 7-inch rolly wheel, which I definitely want to upgrade as it's getting way too small. I'm looking for around 9/10-inch as that will fit in my cage nicely. She's around 6 inches long.
I need a quite wheel, I don't mind whirring. Just don't want it to make loud rattling or squeaking as it spreads around the house and makes it hard to sleep.
I'm in the UK.
The biggest recommendation was a wodent wheel but I can't afford the shipping to the UK, it adds up to around £40/50 altogether.
I'd be very thankful if someone could help me


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

Trixie wheels are good (Like this, but it's out of stock atm. It's approximately 11 inches which is the correct size for a syrian https://www.amazon.co.uk/Trixie-610...ie+wheel&qid=1610955336&s=pet-supplies&sr=1-3 )

and wooden wheels are also great (example: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wooden-Exe...ie+wheel&qid=1610955304&s=pet-supplies&sr=1-4 )


----------



## Georgie1820 (Jan 16, 2021)

I'm not sure an 11-inch would fit in my cage. The wheel she has now is only slightly too small for her. I looked into wooden wheels, and I don't think they'd be best for my hamster.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Georgie1820 said:


> I'm not sure an 11-inch would fit in my cage. The wheel she has now is only slightly too small for her. I looked into wooden wheels, and I don't think they'd be best for my hamster.


You don't have a choice I'm afraid. Syrians need a 11inch wheel MINIMUM. It isn't fair on your hamster. Their back has to be completely straight or they'll get spinal issues. If it won't fit in the cage, it means the cage is way too small and is cruel anyway.

Can we see a photo of the current set up?
What is your budget? It sounds like you'll need a new cage. If I know your limit I can suggest a cage for you.

Minimum cage size for ANY hamster is 80x50cm


----------



## Georgie1820 (Jan 16, 2021)

My cage is fine? It's 80x50cm, it's bigger than that?


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Georgie1820 said:


> My cage is fine? It's 80x50cm, it's bigger than that?


What cage have you got? An 11" wheel can fit in every 80x50 cage I know


----------



## Georgie1820 (Jan 16, 2021)

Georgie1820 said:


> My cage is fine? It's 80x50cm, it's bigger than that?[/QUOTE


It's not tall enough, the base is 80x50cm (floor space)


----------



## Georgie1820 (Jan 16, 2021)

Engel98 said:


> What cage have you got? An 11" wheel can fit in every 80x50 cage I know


It fits in, I measured with a ruler, but there isn't much space left at the top, is that okay? Like not much empty space above the wheel


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Georgie1820 said:


> It fits in, I measured with a ruler, but there isn't much space left at the top, is that okay? Like not much empty space above the wheel


What cage do you have? Can you post a picture?

As long as there's some space to allow it to spin it'll be fine


----------



## Georgie1820 (Jan 16, 2021)

I can't get a decent photo, but I think it's the savic hamster heaven? I took the green house on top out as it was broke and easy to open the door so my hamster probably would've knocked it. 

I'm pretty sure there's be enough room to spin


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Georgie1820 said:


> I can't get a decent photo, but I think it's the savic hamster heaven? I took the green house on top out as it was broke and easy to open the door so my hamster probably would've knocked it.
> 
> I'm pretty sure there's be enough room to spin


Yes there will be. You will probably need to remove one of the shelves, that is if you use them


----------



## Georgie1820 (Jan 16, 2021)

I have no idea how I didn't think of that , thank you. Now just finding the right wheel


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Georgie1820 said:


> I have no idea how I didn't think of that , thank you. Now just finding the right wheel


I use the plastic Trixie wheel. I got it for £8.99 I think


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> I use the plastic Trixie wheel. I got it for £8.99 I think


Wow, I didn't know you could get Trixie wheels that cheaply! I'm currently using a wooden wheel for my lone gerbil Rolo because I like more natural themes, but I've never found a plastic Trixie wheel that cheaply. Do you remember where you got it from?


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Thea_SRA27 said:


> Wow, I didn't know you could get Trixie wheels that cheaply! I'm currently using a wooden wheel for my lone gerbil Rolo because I like more natural themes, but I've never found a plastic Trixie wheel that cheaply. Do you remember where you got it from?


Yes it was off Amazon. Admittedly it was early last year I got them. Since covid everything has gone up. So on Amazon it's now £12.99 which isn't too bad if I'm honest. I spent nearly £50 on a 16" bucket wheel for my rats so it's not too bad really.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00365P9NY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_r8SbGbPH2XFER

You may be better with the wooden one for the gerbils as they chew EVERYTHING


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

I got a trixie wooden one from Zooplus;for the longest time I was trying to hoard enough things to buy from Zooplus that had the plastic Trixie wheel at £8.99, but by the time I got to it it was gone. I can, however, vouch for the wooden one I got from there in terms of quietness; inner run is cork lined too so dampens the pitter patter a little. However, do give it a careful sand around the edges and check for staples (mine had a loose staple and small splinter!!) before giving to hamster. It runs on a bearing and on a pretty sturdy stand so it's fairly stable and very quiet.
Here's my wheel from Zooplus.


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> Yes it was off Amazon. Admittedly it was early last year I got them. Since covid everything has gone up. So on Amazon it's now £12.99 which isn't too bad if I'm honest. I spent nearly £50 on a 16" bucket wheel for my rats so it's not too bad really.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00365P9NY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_r8SbGbPH2XFER
> 
> You may be better with the wooden one for the gerbils as they chew EVERYTHING


Ok thanks  My wooden one she hasn't chewed, although it isn't currently in her cage as the bedding is too high (she's in a 20 gallon with 8-10 inches of bedding) but it was in for a while. I've ordered an ikea derolf for her so she'll be getting that in a couple of days so there will be room. And I understand what you're saying, my little girl chews everything!


----------



## jackalope (Jan 20, 2021)

Georgie1820 said:


> I'm looking for a wheel for my Syrian hamster. She currently has a 7-inch rolly wheel, which I definitely want to upgrade as it's getting way too small. I'm looking for around 9/10-inch as that will fit in my cage nicely. She's around 6 inches long.
> I need a quite wheel, I don't mind whirring. Just don't want it to make loud rattling or squeaking as it spreads around the house and makes it hard to sleep.
> I'm in the UK.
> The biggest recommendation was a wodent wheel but I can't afford the shipping to the UK, it adds up to around £40/50 altogether.
> I'd be very thankful if someone could help me


I'm not allowed to post outside links here, but I believe that a saw a wodent wheel in a uk online shop. It was a petplanet, perhaps? Maybe you should have a look here.

Though a wooden one - like Knighterist recommended - might be a better option. It's more natural, plus healthy just in case your syrian will try to chew it.


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

jackalope said:


> I'm not allowed to post outside links here, but I believe that a saw a wodent wheel in a uk online shop. It was a petplanet, perhaps? Maybe you should have a look here.
> 
> Though a wooden one - like Knighterist recommended - might be a better option. It's more natural, plus healthy just in case your syrian will try to chew it.


Engel also recommended it before me 

I'm also curious if Wodent Wheel is something that I should get. Saw some on Amazon and the postage was steeper than the item itself!


----------



## Georgie1820 (Jan 16, 2021)

Engel98 said:


> I use the plastic Trixie wheel. I got it for £8.99 I think


I've ordered the trixie wheel now


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

Great! Your hamster will appreciate it more than you can know


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2021)

Flying saucer wheel is best for Syrians as it stops them from having to arch the back the wrong way. Floor sitting so hopefully u have enough space in the cage.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Tyffany said:


> Flying saucer wheel is best for Syrians as it stops them from having to arch the back the wrong way. Floor sitting so hopefully u have enough space in the cage.


Actually that's wrong! Transitional wheels are best because saucer types push the hamster outwards to the rim of the wheel bending them sideways like a banana.(centrifugal force) .

Think of it like this, what would YOU rather:
Running upright on a treadmill, or
Running on a kids roundabout at the park.

Same thing applies to hamsters.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2021)

Bending sideways or bending my back the wrong way. I know which one I would prefer!


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

(for Tyffany) It isn't the wrong way... a hamster is only bending their back the wrong way if the wheel is not appropriately sized. If it's the right size, their backs are completely straight, so actually it's: bending your back sideways or running forwards, not 'the wrong way'


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Tyffany said:


> Bending sideways or bending my back the wrong way. I know which one I would prefer!


I was comparing it as if they were perfectly sized so that's out of the question. On saucer types you'll get the banana shape from being pushed outwards no matter the size


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Tyffany said:


> Bending sideways or bending my back the wrong way. I know which one I would prefer!


I had a saucer type wheel before when my hamster was younger it only lasted maybe a week before he was fed up with it. I fell under the impression that it is a good choice due to no back arching but hammy still bent like a banana as Engel said when on the saucer. I consider the sideways bending the same as arching, back is still not straight and definitely not as comfortable as if was kept straight!


----------



## Stephanie Wood (Jul 24, 2021)

Georgie1820 said:


> I'm looking for a wheel for my Syrian hamster. She currently has a 7-inch rolly wheel, which I definitely want to upgrade as it's getting way too small. I'm looking for around 9/10-inch as that will fit in my cage nicely. She's around 6 inches long.
> I need a quite wheel, I don't mind whirring. Just don't want it to make loud rattling or squeaking as it spreads around the house and makes it hard to sleep.
> I'm in the UK.
> The biggest recommendation was a wodent wheel but I can't afford the shipping to the UK, it adds up to around £40/50 altogether.
> I'd be very thankful if someone could help me


As with excercise balls u no u got the right size when you see them running level and straight. They shouldn't nor is it good for them if you see them arching when using them. I use rat size wheels and balls!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Stephanie Wood said:


> As with excercise balls u no u got the right size when you see them running level and straight. They shouldn't nor is it good for them if you see them arching when using them. I use rat size wheels and balls!


Please don't use a ball. They're awful and provide little enrichment as it blocks their senses. There's also the ethical issue of how do you know when your hamster has had enough?


----------



## Laurajx (Aug 17, 2021)

Hello! 

I also have a savic hamster heaven and we have just got our girl the trixie 30cm wheel. 
I ordered off amazon and some lady had got creative and hung the wheel upside down! She added a photo on the review.
I got the wheel as highly recommended on here (thank you everybody!)

So the base of the metal is on the outside and the wheel is hanging down inside the cage, i have done it the same and managed to keep both platforms, there is no banging because we have padded under the metal and the only noise is when the monster takes her food in there with her ha!

I am so happy with the wheel, our girl loves it and spends so much more time in the wheel. I have watched her run and she is straight, she has loads of room and if im honest she seems happier to run now she has all the extra room

I thought id reply as when i got the wheel out the box i thought where on earth is that going to fit! Ha.


----------



## Laurajx (Aug 17, 2021)

Oops, just realised this is an old thread! Silly me!


----------

